# Got my seeds in 1 week! Dr. Chronic rocks!



## megan23247 (Jun 17, 2008)

:clap: Woo Hoo got my Nirvana Northern Lights seeds today from the Doc and it took exactly 7 days im so excited!  AND the best part is the Doc hooked me up with 10 critically smashed beans for FREE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Just thought I would share this wonderful news and info! Just incase anyone is a bit skeptical about ordering online (with a CC) you need to order from the Doc cause its def legit!:smoke1:

Thanks for everyones info and help....Im off to germinate!  :dancing:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 18, 2008)

*CONGRATS! :aok: It's always great news when a member gets their beans.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 18, 2008)

> Dr. Chronic rocks!


 :aok:


----------



## dragit408 (Jun 18, 2008)

hey, ive heard good things about dr cronic, but i was wondering if i could order those off the internet with out getting in trouble? everyone tells me its just a setup dont do it....


----------



## brushybill (Jun 18, 2008)

hey 408

it all depends on who you order from, i have heard many good things about the doc, havnt used them my self though. got my seeds from peak seeds and have no complaints, small selection, but good genetics

 good luck


----------



## dragit408 (Jun 18, 2008)

cool man, yea i live in the US and alot of the seed banks ive seen in like high times say they cant even send them to the US, the reason i was wondering is becuase i want a real potent strain, im tired of growing regular comm weed.... it starts to get old


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jun 18, 2008)

dragit408 said:
			
		

> cool man, yea i live in the US and alot of the seed banks ive seen in like high times say they cant even send them to the US, the reason i was wondering is becuase i want a real potent strain, im tired of growing regular comm weed.... it starts to get old


 
Alot of seed banks will say they don't ship to the US but they do. Don't be shy about ordering seeds. I have ordered from the doc twice and got my seeds everytime. The doc has my future business for sure, and the freebie seeds are always a bonus.

So go get you a pre-paid visa card and get you some seeds :hubba:


----------



## megan23247 (Jun 18, 2008)

:yeahthat:   Thats exactly what I did was get a prepaid Visa had no problems at all.  


I understand your concern and all 408 but IMHO the police, feds or whoever have better things to do than try and track someone down for buying a few measly seeds online so they can grow a couple a good plants for personal use im NOT saying it couldnt happen   but I think the chances are slim.  

Good luck with your grow if you do order some beans though and really try the Doc its cheap, fast and kept on the DL. (Down Low)


----------



## lyfr (Jun 18, 2008)

megan23247 said:
			
		

> :yeahthat: Thats exactly what I did was get a prepaid Visa had no problems at all.
> 
> 
> I understand your concern and all 408 but IMHO the police, feds or whoever have better things to do than try and track someone down for buying a few measly seeds online so they can grow a couple a good plants for personal use im NOT saying it couldnt happen  but I think the chances are slim.
> ...


ya know, come to think of it, i've never seen a "i got busted buying seeds" thread.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2008)

Not sure but I think he may have played me. I ordered 3 sets of beans, prepaid cards are for 100 ea. So I split it into three orders. Two sets arrived with in seven days the third set is MIA. Mind you I order all three sets with in a few hours of each other. I can't say where the third set is but I don't think that one out the three got confiscated. Makes no sense to let two in and hold the third up. I just think he may have only sent the two sets and is going to play like the third got snatched. Thats OK I will just take my business elsewhere next time.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2008)

> Two sets arrived with in seven days the third set is MIA.


How long ago was it when you placed the order. 7 days is fast, the other probably just hasn't made it yet. I've had orders split like that but the longest i've had to wait was a few weeks.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2008)

Almost three weeks ago. Doesn't make any sense to me. I had them sent to a buddy a few hours away. He hasn't got a knock on the door or a letter in the mail. I think Doc maybe just bullshitting me. It is a nice little way to make an extra buck I am sure. Charge full price, send half of the beans and play dumb! There is nothing that we here can do about it without attracting unwanted attention and he knows it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Look iv bin around a lil wile and by my experience the doc is a great place to order from. Iv even read on these forums of people not thinking they got all there seeds and they hit up the doc and he apologized and sent the seeds plus a freebie pack saying sorry. Maybe just give them a call. I really like the doc. Dont dis unless you try. Check your package again...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks, believe me I am trying to hold faith, but I am about to start my grow and was hoping to have these other strains to find a suitable mother from. I have been putting off germination for about 2 weeks waiting on the last set. I even waited three weeks before sending him an email. I was not rude nor did I make an accusations, I just simply asked about my order and explained that I had already received the others weeks ago. His only answer to my questions was that it has not been the 5 weeks he puts in his disclaimer. He also said that he shipped my order on the 4th. That is impossible because I placed my order on the 4th at about 10 PM my time which would mean it was about 3 am on the 5th where he was.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Hay man. Never know. It took my beans almost 3 weeks to get here.. I say, start the other beans and wait till the 5 week mark.. If you don't get them i am sure they will send a replacement and freebes...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe you are right. I really want to try that aurora indica!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 20, 2008)

Good Luck bro...


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jun 20, 2008)

> I really want to try that aurora indica!


I'm sure you'll get them. 3 weeks isn't enough time to worry imo. Like Timmy said, pop the others and wait the other 2 weeks. I hope everything works out for you.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 1, 2008)

Still nothing and the doc doesn't respond.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 1, 2008)

i ordered from the doc like 2 months ago and everything i ordered plus some freebies came in only 5 days.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 1, 2008)

I know half my order arrived in 6 days, but where are the other 30 beans? He has no explaination and refuses to respond to my emails.


----------



## Bukshot911 (Jul 2, 2008)

its kind of a bad situation but i wouldnt jump to any drastic conclusdions and blame the doc. theres a few other possibilities like it was simple lost in the mail, or leo got there hands on it. one way or another your probibly SOL. just be glad you recived the ones you did and grow the **** outta them.


----------

